
GitLab 8.11.2 released - dwaxe
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/08/25/gitlab-8-dot-11-dot-2-released/
======
owaislone
The progress GitLab is making is great but lately it feels like HN frontpage
is a GitLab release announcement page. It would make much more sense to see
announcement on HN about some very useful or ground breaking changes instead
of links to every single changelog.

~~~
sytse
Although I'm grateful that dwaxe is a fan of GitLab I agree that this is not
frontpage worthy. Maybe our just released CD tutorial isn't either but I
thought it was nice [https://about.gitlab.com/2016/08/26/ci-deployment-and-
enviro...](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/08/26/ci-deployment-and-
environments/)

For the upcoming stuff that might be frontpage worthy:

\- Review apps [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/20255](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/20255)

\- Cycle analytics [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/21170](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/21170)

\- Merge request version [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/13570](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/13570)

